# Heavy bag suggestions



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 4, 2018)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good soft leaning heavy bag which doesn't set you back that much.   Maybe £100 or below.     My recent one broke so i need a replacement.

In addition to that, do any of you know of a good stand for it (dont have room in the house or a fixture outside anymore and cant bolt things to the house itself)      Same budget for that.    I was leaning towards a stand which has a double mount so you could fix a heavy bag and a speed bag or something else like that.


thanks for any help.  also, its for kicking as well.


Edit:  It probably doesn't matter but my last bag was a everlast one last time.    Also a bag which isn't _that_ heavy would be nice as i cant lift that much weight.


----------



## pdg (Aug 4, 2018)

For that sort of budget I'd say they're all going to be much the same, irrespective of badge - might as well just get the cheapest.

As to soft - which type of soft?

The softer the outer material the quicker it'll wear out (especially at the cheap end).

If you want it so it deforms easier, change the wadding. Either remove some (and regularly give it a shake/mix) or replace all or some with something like chunks of seat foam (often can get bags of offcuts from upholstery suppliers for next to nothing).

Foam wadding will be lighter than cloth as well.

Again, the softer the wadding the quicker the outer will wear because it moves more.

My outside bag I added wadding to - I got a load of towels and bed sheets from a jumble sale and ripped them up - that's now really heavy and hard...

Stand - no idea, because I'd make one myself.


----------



## jobo (Aug 4, 2018)

Rat said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a good soft leaning heavy bag which doesn't set you back that much.   Maybe £100 or below.     My recent one broke so i need a replacement.
> 
> In addition to that, do any of you know of a good stand for it (dont have room in the house or a fixture outside anymore and cant bolt things to the house itself)      Same budget for that.    I was leaning towards a stand which has a double mount so you could fix a heavy bag and a speed bag or something else like that.
> 
> ...


So you want a soft heavy bag, that doesn't weigh much ?

Argos have a kids Everlast bag in for 40 quid, that sounds just What you need, they even throw in some gloves, though they might be a bit tight, other than that get down to sports direct and see what they have in


----------



## pdg (Aug 4, 2018)

jobo said:


> other than that get down to sports direct and see what they have in



Or get on eBay and get an almost identical product (in a different colour) for under half the price.


Edit: just had a look at sports direct website - so maybe not half the price, but 'some' less.


----------



## jobo (Aug 4, 2018)

pdg said:


> Or get on eBay and get an almost identical product (in a different colour) for under half the price.


The post costs could out way the savings, sports direct are pretty n cheap, it's end of Line and they either have it or they donT o and you can take it back if it fails,,plus your helping Newcastle United get a new striker so it's won win


----------



## pdg (Aug 4, 2018)

jobo said:


> The post costs could out way the savings, sports direct are pretty n cheap, it's end of Line and they either have it or they donT o and you can take it back if it fails,,plus your helping Newcastle United get a new striker so it's won win



I got one on eBay year before last, £45 including post.

One that 'appeared' the same in SD (personal inspection, gave it a poke and stuff) was about £65.

And, have you ever tried returning a failed item to SD? 

I have, and it's so much hassle that I only ever buy anything there these days as if it's used - i.e. sold as seen, no returns.

Oh, and I couldn't care less whether Newcastle united get a new striker, or a new stripper, or a new overdraft. In fact, that's probably a good reason to not shop there if I'm completely honest.


----------



## jobo (Aug 4, 2018)

pdg said:


> I got one on eBay year before last, £45 including post.
> 
> One that 'appeared' the same in SD (personal inspection, gave it a poke and stuff) was about £65.
> 
> ...


Yes, no hassle at all, the sole fell off if these shoes, sorry sir, get a new pair,

Did you have to stuff it yourself ? A 56 lbs bag is likely to cost 45 quid to post, plus you can't get it through the door at the post office


----------



## pdg (Aug 4, 2018)

jobo said:


> Did you have to stuff it yourself ? A 56 lbs bag is likely to cost 45 quid to post



No, prestuffed.

Total cost including courier was less than I could post it for...

So, here's one - 5ft bag prefilled to approx 25kg, a load of included tat - 45 quid including next day delivery...

MADX 15 Piece 5ft Heavy Filled Boxing Punch Bag Set,Gloves,Bracket,Chains MMA 7081255687478 | eBay


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 4, 2018)

E bay might be a problem.   So sports direct it is.


As for soft, at least something which works with thin ish gloves to no gloves.      



Also the stand could be made re dundent if a stand up bag is used but i have heard had things about them and them being inferior for the most part to hanging bags.     The budget could come up if the bag is a good quality one. 

when it comes to bags i just had that one everlast cheapish one, dont really know what good brands or types etc are or how to stuff them etc.


----------



## jobo (Aug 4, 2018)

pdg said:


> No, prestuffed.
> 
> Total cost including courier was less than I could post it for...
> 
> ...





pdg said:


> No, prestuffed.
> 
> Total cost including courier was less than I could post it for...
> 
> ...


You can get a !Lonsdale one from sd,for 55 quid, might be worth the tenner for a known make ? Unless you have a used for2quid boxing gloves


----------



## jobo (Aug 4, 2018)

Put a bar across you lOft, hatch and hang the bag off that , that's what I do


----------



## pdg (Aug 4, 2018)

jobo said:


> You can get a !Lonsdale one from sd,for 55 quid, might be worth the tenner for a known make ? Unless you have a used for2quid boxing gloves



To be honest, at these sort of prices the name means nothing more than a bit of badge engineering.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 4, 2018)

jobo said:


> Put a bar across you lOft, hatch and hang the bag off that , that's what I do



Not enough room.   Everything is stacked against me getting a good bag. 


I will take you up on that Lionsdale one, i will look at its reviews.    If its too hard to punch right away i will just kick it until it softens.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 5, 2018)

Opinions on this? BYTOMIC PUNCH BAG STAND AND PLATFORM

I am well at a loss.


----------



## pdg (Aug 5, 2018)

Rat said:


> Opinions on this? BYTOMIC PUNCH BAG STAND AND PLATFORM
> 
> I am well at a loss.



Can you bolt it to the floor or do you have a significant amount of weightlifting plates to weigh it down?


----------



## jobo (Aug 5, 2018)

pdg said:


> To be honest, at these sort of prices the name means nothing more than a bit of badge engineering.


Yes but , you can take it back, you can't post your a back if it fails, it's heavily discounted end of line stuff, that was a lot more expensive at some point


Rat said:


> Not enough room.   Everything is stacked against me getting a good bag.
> 
> 
> I will take you up on that Lionsdale one, i will look at its reviews.    If its too hard to punch right away i will just kick it until it softens.


throw it over your shoulder and take it to the local park tie it to a tree. Ir a goal post


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 5, 2018)

pdg said:


> Can you bolt it to the floor or do you have a significant amount of weightlifting plates to weigh it down?



I presume those prongs you see on the bottom are for putting plates on it to weigh it down.

Also that speed bag mount surely can be used for a variety of other bags?


----------



## pdg (Aug 5, 2018)

Rat said:


> I presume those prongs you see on the bottom are for putting plates on it to weigh it down.
> 
> Also that speed bag mount surely can be used for a variety of other bags?



Yes, the pins will be for plates. If you're kicking, you'll need lots...

I wouldn't put much weight on the speedbag mount personally, it looks like formed box, likely thinwall given the intended application.


----------

